# Eddie Kingston Sucks



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Last year he cut the best promos in the company, but now he just sounds like a whiny bitch that looks for reasons to take shots at "the otha company."*


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

I actually really enjoy him. He feels to clean up his look and start winning more. He’s a guy WWE would turn into a start after some time in NXT and weight room. Glad he’s in AEW


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

He comes across as legit and makes you believe what he says. He raised AEW's promo average by himself. He just has been suffering from a bad case of AEW Booking like so many others.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

You're entitled to your very wrong opinion. His one of the most believable promos in the business


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

He's a fat loud mouth Puerto Rican from Brooklyn, nothing interesting about him.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

no Draw..you suck


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> You're entitled to your very wrong opinion. His one of the most believable promos in the business


How. By calling everyone who goes to the WWE a sellout. His promos are shoot promos and that's what's killing wrestling. Nothing about the match or their opponent. Just talk about the backstage politics of wrestling and what goes on outside of the ring.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

the44boz said:


> How. By calling everyone who goes to the WWE a sellout. His promos are shoot promos and that's what's killing wrestling. Nothing about the match or their opponent. Just talk about the backstage politics of wrestling and what goes on outside of the ring.


I like authenticity. I don't really care about whether their shoot or otherwise as long I believe in what they are saying


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I like authenticity. I don't really care about whether their shoot or otherwise as long I believe in what they are saying


What's so authentic about him and his promos. He doesn't look or sound legit to me.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

the44boz said:


> What's so authentic about him and his promos. He doesn't look or sound legit to me.


His promo after debuting, his promos against mox. Just to give examples


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> His promo after debuting, his promos against mox. Just to give examples


You need to watch some old time wrestling to see the true art of a promo. Edwardo Reystone is not it


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

the44boz said:


> You need to watch some old time wrestling to see the true art of a promo. Edwardo Reystone is not it


Whatever you say. But I've seen hard times, cane Dewey and all the great promos. His not as good as guys like cena or Foley but his decent like dreamer


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

the44boz said:


> What's so authentic about him and his promos. He doesn't look or sound legit to me.


This is 2021. It is him or the middle school buckaroos. Of course they need someone who actually knows how to book, but you tell a guy like Eddie Kingston that he has two minutes to do something vs a Buck or one of their Cutlet clones. Who are you choosing?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> This is 2021. It is him or the middle school buckaroos. Of course they need someone who actually knows how to book, but you tell a guy like Eddie Kingston that he has two minutes to do something vs a Buck or one of their Cutlet clones. Who are you choosing?


To be fair I look at that like choosing between horse shit and cow shit, both awful but which is worse


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

You actually believe what he says, whether it is a work or a shoot. Feels natural like he was born to do it.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

He's been one of my favorite guys ever since he's come into AEW, and honestly I wish I knew of him prior. If you want believability back in wrestling, I don't see that many guys I'd call more believable than him. Dude is just a older veteran who's tough as nails and can cut great promos that actually showcase how he cares about wrestling, all while looking like nothing special, but with his gimmick he looks perfect.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Honestly I'm not gonna lie, lately his promos haven't really been showing much of what he's made of since he's turned face. He's a more natural heel and his talents show a lot more when he's in that role. Something is just not clicking as a babyface. At least for me. He has this natural unlikeability about him. Not to say he's a terrible face or anything but he's a much better heel.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

What I do not like about him is his beer belly. He is out of shape and does not look like he’s bothered to lose it.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

the44boz said:


> How. By calling everyone who goes to the WWE a sellout. His promos are shoot promos and that's what's killing wrestling. Nothing about the match or their opponent. Just talk about the backstage politics of wrestling and what goes on outside of the ring.


What has killed pro wrestling is ten years of complacent, paint by numbers booking in WWE and a large scale abandonment of larger than life characters and love of near forever heel champions by the number two creative force in that company (Levesque). Wrestling as fake MMA is a niche entertainment that will ultimately appeal only to a few hundred older fans in each city. My city has a roller derby team. You do not see their events televised, as it is too much of a niche audience.

AEW’s creative freedom comes with risks and misfires, but it is the antidote to this.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Boo Hoo! Has he been saying something howwible about WWE?


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

He's a whiny b*tch that desperately needs to work out more.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> To be fair I look at that like choosing between horse shit and cow shit, both awful but which is worse


Well, which is it? Each animal has its advantages.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I liked him at first. Now not so much. He’s completely out of shape. He thinks he’s bigger than he actually is.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Aren't you like... super high on Sami Calihan? Because if so, you need to rethink your opinions.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Well, which is it? Each animal has its advantages.


Apples > Spinach


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> He thinks he’s bigger than he actually is.


He's a pro wrestler ffs.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Eddie fills the classic American character of Low life loud mouth New York scum bag well. He feels like he could exist in pro wrestling, but also you could put him on a sitcom as somebody's shady friend that always has stolen shit and scalped tickets. Or you could toss him on something serious like Breaking Bad as some low end thug that was meant to be a one off, but becomes a minor character.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

He's definitely one of the better promos of this generation. I'm not necessarily the biggest fan of his subject matter, but I can admit he's right at home on the mic.

I'm not the biggest promo guy tho, and that's literally all he brings to the table. I get the appeal, but Kingston does absolutely nothing for me. He looks like someone just jumped the guardrail. Nothing intimidating about him and he's in terrible shape.

They should really shift him to a coach/agent position.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

His promos are worse since turning face and the WWE digs are totally unneccessary, but he's still convincing and believable. Yeah he doesnt look like a normal wrestler but in his case it fits the personality and "tough NYC guy" character. I could easily see Eddie as is in a gang or grindhouse film.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I dont know why everyone goes on about Eddie being so believable. He's phony as hell, he's clearly just acting out a character. He tries way too hard for it to actually be beleivable.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

No he doesn’t suck


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Eddie Kingston does not suck.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

I had NEVER seen him before he came out during the pandemic to work with Cody. I'll tell you this he's very good on the mic. I think he's a great promo man. When he was managing Penta etc I thought it worked. The second they started having him wrestle more is when I was out. He's super fat and not good in the ring. I will also say lately he's annoyed me that he's becoming more and more the anti WWE guy which makes little sense to me since he's not from the WWE. 

Like a few people have said though, I don't think there is anyone currently better on the mic in wrestling than Eddie.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Geert Wilders said:


> What I do not like about him is his beer belly. He is out of shape and does not look like he’s bothered to lose it.


yeah because having a six pack = being in shape


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

WWE fans will hate him and that’s fine.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

I agree, he's out of shape and you really can't take him seriously.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> yeah because having a six pack = being in shape


I notice how people here will wildly exaggerate other people’s posts and put words in their mouth.
A rotund belly, which Kingston has, is an indicator of an increased risk of cardiovascular disease.








you would consider this as healthy and in shape? Lol.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Easily one of the best wrestlers on the mike today. Not some script following monkey dictated to by an executive or feedback from a consumer group but Eddie does proper, actual wrestling promo's.






This is believable and in character. He has the crowd in the palm of his hand.

Anyone who doesn't acknowledge this simply doesn't know wrestling.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

TKO Wrestling said:


> WWE fans will hate him and that’s fine.


It does seem interesting that this thread only pops up right after his "other channel" promo came out. I didn't even like that he cut that promo, but he has seemed to ruffell people's feathers.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

He's a good believable promo, but thats all he has, he has a terrible body, and he's nothing special in the ring, and he has one of the worst finishers in the business with that weak ass spinning backfist.

I need more than a good promo, i don't care how good a promo you can cut if you can't match it in the ring afterwards i don't give a shit. Kingston cuts these intense bad ass promos, but then when he wrestles i don't see an intense bad ass, i see a pudgy pop belly out of shape cab driver wrestling a mediocre match.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Geert Wilders said:


> I notice how people here will wildly exaggerate other people’s posts and put words in their mouth.
> A rotund belly, which Kingston has, is an indicator of an increased risk of cardiovascular disease.
> 
> you would consider this as healthy and in shape? Lol.


maybe we just have different definitions on what being "in shape" means then, because to me it doesn't have anything to do with how you look, but more to do with endurance and stamina, and iirc Eddie didn't seem to have any big issues going close to 20 minutes against Moxley.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Eddie is great. He’s one of my favorite personalities in AEW. He was great in Impact, too.

Again with the double standards with body shaming. So stupid.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> maybe we just have different definitions on what being "in shape" means then, because to me it doesn't have anything to do with how you look, but more to do with endurance and stamina, and iirc Eddie didn't seem to have any big issues going close to 20 minutes against Moxley.


Fair enough. The wor “shape” is a physical attribute to me. I would call someone who has good stamina and endurance, as someone with strong vitality, rather than in shape. The two can be mutually exclusive. Someone like Samoa Joe for example. And I am a big fan of Samoa Joe. However, his weight has undoubtedly impacted his injury rate, causing him to retire early.

my issue with weight is not necessarily about how they look on TV (this plays a part) but their career and life trajectory.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> Fair enough. The wor “shape” is a physical attribute to me. I would call someone who has good stamina and endurance, as someone with strong vitality, rather than in shape. The two can be mutually exclusive. Someone like Samoa Joe for example. And I am a big fan of Samoa Joe. However, his weight has undoubtedly impacted his injury rate, causing him to retire early.
> 
> my issue with weight is not necessarily about how they look on TV (this plays a part) but their career and life trajectory.


Paul Wight would like a word.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Paul Wight would like a word.


He was lean up until the 00s. Then he lost weight again.

also yea he is a great example of someone who is fit and healthy but poor stamina lol.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> He was lean up until the 00s. Then he lost weight again.
> 
> also yea he is a great example of someone who is fit and healthy but poor stamina lol.


True. I also get what you're saying, and I'm not trying to donwplay the dangers of obesity, it's in extreme cases called "morbid" for a reason.

Eddie, however, is far from that. That's just a beer belly, guy's not going to croak in the ring anytime soon.

Were people so fucking obsessed with Earthquake, Typhoon and Rikishi being fat? Haystack Calhoun? Holy shit, motherfuckers IDOLIZE(d) Bray Wyatt, who is also quite the fatso. People are just once again getting their panties in a bunch about a non-issue, simply for the sake of being outraged. Fuckem.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Eddie fills the classic American character of Low life loud mouth New York scum bag well. He feels like he could exist in pro wrestling, but also you could put him on a sitcom as somebody's shady friend that always has stolen shit and scalped tickets. Or you could toss him on something serious like Breaking Bad as some low end thug that was meant to be a one off, but becomes a minor character.


Shit.. I think the guy missed his true calling. Should start auditioning for some shows or movies, he'd be great, especially that sitcom character.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kingston is one of the few wrestlers today who, 'as is' (ie. with his persona), could have succeeded in the Attitude Era. His raw and real promos are a throwback to a time before everyone had to play it safe in order to not offend the often offended. He's a great character who makes you believe in what he is saying and doing.

He does have his in-ring limits but he's had plenty of good matches, such as against Moxley, Cody, PAC and Archer. His role as Moxley's sidekick has been great and he plays a good babyface in peril in tags.

As for his belly, yeah he could lose some weight, but why not just take the Kevin Owens approach and wear a t-shirt every week.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> True. I also get what you're saying, and I'm not trying to donwplay the dangers of obesity, it's in extreme cases called "morbid" for a reason.
> 
> Eddie, however, is far from that. That's just a beer belly, guy's not going to croak in the ring anytime soon.
> 
> Were people so fucking obsessed with Earthquake, Typhoon and Rikishi being fat? Haystack Calhoun? Holy shit, motherfuckers IDOLIZE(d) Bray Wyatt, who is also quite the fatso. People are just once again getting their panties in a bunch about a non-issue, simply for the sake of being outraged. Fuckem.


A beer belly is a sign and indicator of heart disease Abdominal obesity - Wikipedia


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> A beer belly is a sign and indicator of heart disease Abdominal obesity - Wikipedia


Weirdly worded.
Yes, being obese puts you at risk for heart disease. Heart disease doesn't give you a beer belly tho. And Eddie is fat, not obese. He may not be the most aesthetically pleasing, but that's exactly his point.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Weirdly worded.
> Yes, being obese puts you at risk for heart disease. Heart disease doesn't give you a beer belly tho. And Eddie is fat, not obese. He may not be the most aesthetically pleasing, but that's exactly his point.


what's so weirdly worded? a beer belly puts you at an increased risk of cardiovascular disease. that's why I tell people to monitor their waist size. That's why there's a growing consensus to move away from simple BMI calculations, to a calculation which also incorporates the waist size Waist circumference as a vital sign in clinical practice: a Consensus Statement from the IAS and ICCR Working Group on Visceral Obesity

again, let's go back to what the point is here. nobody said heart disease gives you a beer belly. Let me reword it for you - "if you have a beer belly, you are at a greater risk of developing cardiovascular disease than someone who does not have a beer belly"

I am not talking about overall body fat here. I am talking about abdominal fat. To calculate if Eddie Kingston can be marked as abdominally obese, we must consider either the overall waist size or the waist-to-hip ratio. It depends on your source. But here is a good source, Waist Size Matters
Looking at the image I posted, there should be no doubt that Eddie Kingston is abdominally obese.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> what's so weirdly worded? a beer belly puts you at an increased risk of cardiovascular disease. that's why I tell people to monitor their waist size. That's why there's a growing consensus to move away from simple BMI calculations, to a calculation which also incorporates the waist size Waist circumference as a vital sign in clinical practice: a Consensus Statement from the IAS and ICCR Working Group on Visceral Obesity
> 
> again, let's go back to what the point is here. nobody said heart disease gives you a beer belly. Let me reword it for you - "if you have a beer belly, you are at a greater risk of developing cardiovascular disease than someone who does not have a beer belly"
> 
> ...


The way you worded it at first made it sound like heart disease leads to obesity when it's most likely the other way round is all I'm saying. I know that this was not your intention.

Don't get me wrong: I'm not disputing that people need to watch their weight. My main problem lies with the double standard that is once again being applied. People only fat shame some of the guys while others get a pass.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> The way you worded it at first made it sound like heart disease leads to obesity when it's most likely the other way round is all I'm saying. I know that this was not your intention.
> 
> Don't get me wrong: I'm not disputing that people need to watch their weight. My main problem lies with the double standard that is once again being applied. People only fat shame some of the guys while others get a pass.


Nobody gets a pass in my book.

Big Show is someone who should not get fat shamed. His ECWWE days absolutely. He was a balloon. Now? No. He’s not even an active competitor so your choice of name shaming him was a poor choice.
Samoa Joe, Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens, Chris Jericho, Luke Hobbs. They all deserve the name and shame.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Shit.. I think the guy missed his true calling. Should start auditioning for some shows or movies, he'd be great, especially that sitcom character.


With TBS supposedly looking to try new sitcoms and shows, I imagine they'll do like USA used to do with WWE and have AEW stars guest star on TBS shows.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> With TBS supposedly looking to try new sitcoms and shows, I imagine they'll do like USA used to do with WWE and have AEW stars guest star on TBS shows.


I wouldn't be shocked if Orange Cassidy is on multiple TBS sitcoms. Eddie could do a guess spot on a show like Animal Kingdom.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> I wouldn't be shocked if Orange Cassidy is on multiple TBS sitcoms. Eddie could do a guess spot on a show like Animal Kingdom.


Never seen Animal Kingdom I'm guessing you mean as a voice over guy. I think OC would work really well on a kids show, idk about an adult show. But they got several that could do their gimmick elsewhere


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> Nobody gets a pass in my book.
> 
> Big Show is someone who should not get fat shamed. His ECWWE days absolutely. He was a balloon. Now? No. He’s not even an active competitor so your choice of name shaming him was a poor choice.
> Samoa Joe, Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens, Chris Jericho, Luke Hobbs. They all deserve the name and shame.


I firmly believe nobody should be fat shamed. Let them know if you think their body fat is unhealthy to them but do not put them down. That hardly ever helps and shines a certain light on the shamer.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Never seen Animal Kingdom I'm guessing you mean as a voice over guy. I think OC would work really well on a kids show, idk about an adult show. But they got several that could do their gimmick elsewhere


Animal Kingdom is a drama show about a criminal family in California. I think Eddie could playing a drug dealer or the guy who leads a gang in prison.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I do enjoy him and want to like him a lot more than I do. I find that he's very sloppy, which can lead to some dodgy moments in the ring and awkward promos (when involving other speakers). Cutting a promo by himself, he's brilliant. But I think back to promos with Jake the Snake and Taz and cringe.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

What sucks is his attire. First match I saw of his he was wearing a shiny green leprechaun costume, looked like shit. He needs to lose weight and go with pants or trunks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Animal Kingdom is a drama show about a criminal family in California. I think Eddie could playing a drug dealer or the guy who leads a gang in prison.


 bruh I thought that shit was like a nature documentary this whole time lol. I was so confused on why TNT had folk hooked on nature lol


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

I hope someone did a well-check on Eddie yesterday. This picture shows that 4 sparklers and 3 firecrackers going off nowhere near him did a number on him. All the fireworks yesterday (July 4th) might have killed him!


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

LOL

So what started out as people trying to say that Kingston is a bad wrestler and a bad promo, has really ended up revealing that it's just the same old bullshit of certain people on the forum automatically hating anyone that doesn't look like Tony Nese under their shirt.

Fair enough, guys. You don't like seeing anyone in wrestling that doesn't look like a body builder. We get it. But why pretend it's something else for the first half of the thread, when we all know you'll eventually default back to "Fat Guy Is Fat"?

[Edit] My bad. I realized I used one of your "generic vanilla flippy midget" guys as an example of someone you'd like. Just pretend I said someone you don't hate. If there is anyone.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

The only thing that sucks, OP is your shit opinion. Eddie's great.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

The equivalent of an all-star caliber role player.

Not many of those around.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> He's a fat loud mouth Puerto Rican from Brooklyn, nothing interesting about him.


You just described why he is interesting. He's can talk shit and he's different than the typical wrestler. And if you asked Eddie Kingston, he would agree with you. He knows who he is and he's good at it.


----------



## Alfred F. Jones (10 mo ago)

The guy better hope he never loses his voice, cuz flapping his big fat jowls is all he has going for him. He’s fat and runs out of breath in 2 minutes of being in the ring. He looks like he’s gonna have a heart attack any minute when he’s in the ring.

In an interview he did a few months back, he admitted to smoking heavily since age 15. He’s age 40 now, which means he’s been smoking for 25 years. The guy has COPD I guarantee, nobody smoking heavy for that long doesn’t have COPD.
His finishing move is terrible, his ring gear is terrible, and his wrestling ability is terrible. Don’t give me that “hurr durr All Japan Strong Style” crap either. If Kingston is a SS wrestler, he’s the worst one I’ve ever seen.

They have one of the best big men in the game in Lance Archer on their roster, and yet they keep giving feuds and TV time to a fat useless slob like Kingston. Only reason he’s there is cuz he’s friends with Moxley.


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

At this rate the entire first page of this forum will be hate threads on every member of the roster

We should have a predict which XYZ wrestler sucks/needs to go thread will pop up next


----------

